# Ελληνική και Ξένη Ακτοπλοΐα - Greek and Foreing Coastal Navigation > Φορτηγά Οχηματαγωγά (Ro/Ro - Car carriers) > Ξένα πλοία (Foreign Ships) >  Grande Atlantico

## τοξοτης

Grande Atlantico seen in IJmuiden.



  Date: 17-10-2009
  IMO number : 9130951
  Name of ship : GRANDE ATLANTICO
  Call Sign : SFEY
  Gross tonnage : 56642
  Type of ship : Vehicles Carrier
  Year of build : 1999
  Flag : Sweden

http://www.shipsandharbours.com/picture/number12224.asp

----------

